
My Must-Have iOS Apps, 2015 Edition - rayshan
https://www.macstories.net/roundups/my-must-have-ios-apps-2015-edition/
======
jamesk_au
The most interesting takeaway from this list for me was the revelation that
developers can use iTunes affiliate links to reduce Apple's cut of their App
Store revenue from 30% to 23% for certain purchases.[1] The affiliate gets a
7% commission for every purchase made within 24 hours on the same device from
which the link was accessed.

(A cynic might think that could have been relevant to the decision to include
as many as 50 apps on this "must-have" list.)

[1] [https://www.macstories.net/tutorials/a-comprehensive-
guide-t...](https://www.macstories.net/tutorials/a-comprehensive-guide-to-the-
itunes-affiliate-program/)

~~~
mstolpm
Regarding the 30% cut: iTunes gift cards are often available at a 15-20%
discount, further reducing Apple's cut. That doesn't help the developer, but
is an implicit marketing cost Apple is eating. Suppose the buyer used a 20%
discounted gift card and is buying through an affiliate link, Apple operates
at around 3% for that sale while the developer still gets 70% from the full
price ... and most likely, the retail channel wants a cut from selling the
gift cards as well.

------
imslavko
I am not a heavy iPad/tablet user. Scrolling through the list made me think
the author might benefit from a laptop/tablet hybrid as a lot of apps are for
automation/desktop environment that laptop OS already provides.

